# Culdees Castle, Perthshire May '09



## mr_bones (May 10, 2009)

Culdees is a strange site, according to the Buildings at Risk register - it had full consent for demolition back in the 1960's but it was never implemented. It is one of the very few sites i've visited where around 99% of the deterioration of the building is natural decay. Huge windows sit un-smashed while the floors and stairs slowly sag and fall through.

Nice little site, but no longer sought after. I didn't trust many of the floors, hence most of the shots being of stairs and doors!

Visited with Kate, Havoc, Jaff Fox and Lost.

pictures:


----------



## klempner69 (May 10, 2009)

*Wonderful*

This is the sort of place I would live in if I won the lotto...those towers and that enamel range..just me through n through...Chelle would hate it tho`!

Great place great pics too.

Stu


----------



## RichardB (May 10, 2009)

Quite a lot of places in Scotland get the chance to decay naturally, mostly because they are too remote for the Neds, but I don't think I've ever seen so much intact glass in a derelict building.


----------



## Foxylady (May 10, 2009)

This is lovely. Some seriously interesting decay there, but nice to see some stairs and floors still remaining.
Fab find, Mr B.


----------



## lost (May 10, 2009)

RichardB said:


> Quite a lot of places in Scotland get the chance to decay naturally, mostly because they are too remote for the Neds, but I don't think I've ever seen so much intact glass in a derelict building.



Aye, it looked quite promising from the outside...










Old fire extinguisher









Neat skylight built into the stairs










Chapel





One of the few rooms off the main stone staircase that had a solid-ish floor





Much of the front elevation is enveloped in ivy


----------



## mr_bones (May 10, 2009)

Very nice Lost, well done for getting to the chapel. I thought i was risking it enough on the tilting landing - wouldnt have been any good for subbuteo.


----------



## Gorecki (May 10, 2009)

OH THIS ISNT the place i was thinking of!! I thought it befgan with an F. like feathernear or somemthign
it has MIRIMAX!!! A few of them too!! Much sexier than today's ones


----------



## stesh (May 10, 2009)

Looks a great place, I see someone mows the grass


----------



## lost (May 10, 2009)

8333696 said:


> it has MIRIMAX!!! A few of them too!! Much sexier than today's ones








Guess where.


----------



## Lightbuoy (May 11, 2009)

It sure is deceptive. Looks to be in fair condition until you go inside!!

All the same, there are still some lovely details inside. The Chapel is particularly beautiful 

Thanks for posting -looks like you've been busy!


----------



## King Al (May 11, 2009)

Super find, really beautiful building that, shame about the floors I think it needs abit of Grand Designs Magic


----------



## escortmad79 (May 11, 2009)

You didn't bump into the less than friendly owners that live in the house next door then!

I got an epic fail here when I went & was accused of having been there before & being inside "because I was out of her view" even though I hadn't, the woman then accused me of posting the pictures on "the website", when I asked her which one she couldn't tell me! She then pointed to my car & said "You have been here before, I recognise your car (pointing to it)" Again I denied being there & again she said I had cos I'd got stuck in the back lane!

Denying the fact I took one more picture & got in my car. On the way up the drive she phoned her husband who arrived on a quadbike as I was waiting to come out of the driveway. He flagged me down & asked to se my pictures so I showed him to prove that I hadn't been inside, he too mentioned that the pictures had been posted on "the website". He couldn't tell me which site either & then mentioned a car like mine getting stuck in the back lane which he had to pul out with his quad! He was happy that I hadn't been in & let me on my way.

I had an idea who it was & where they had been posted & confirmed it when I got home!

Turns out that Aqualite (I don't think he posts on any forums) went up there a few months before me in his car, went up the back lane & got stuck in the mud & had to be pulled out!
He then came home & posted the pictures on his Flickr!

Fook knows how they could mistake the 2 cars, his is a 2 door modified car in silver, mine's a standard 4 door in green!

The owners are not at all happy that pictures were posted on the internet which means my pictures never made it online!


----------



## Gorecki (May 11, 2009)

lost said:


> Guess where.



Coco Chanels Gaff?


----------



## Castledown (May 11, 2009)

These are nice pics, I'd love to see Culdees. The tower with the huge arched windows is amazing and it's by my favourite architect, looks in a very sad state though  well done for the good report


----------



## Cuban B. (May 11, 2009)

The chapel looks like it would've been very nice. Escort, you should've told them to "Get tae f***" as they don't even own the site.


----------

